# Worm Hole



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Worm Hole Test #Ge5xobcodoB1


----------



## Aaron357 (Oct 31, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well It worked until he fixed it:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

The worm filled the hole....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Worm hole:worm:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

http://www.worm-hole.net/ :furious:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Negative Energy, Wormholes and Warp Drive
by 
Lawrence H. Ford and Thomas A. Roman 

Traversable Wormholes
by
Professor Kip Thorne, of the California Institute of Technology


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

D E E P


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Test #Ge5xobcodoB2
<IMG SRC=http://img75.exs.cx/img75/57/testpattern18fe.jpg>
Test loaded no errors
Return echo as excepted


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Test #Ge5xobcodoB3
<IMG SRC=http://img178.exs.cx/img178/6268/testpattern26cr.jpg>
Test loaded no errors
Return echo as excepted


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Test #Ge5xobcodoB4
<IMG SRC=http://img178.exs.cx/img178/7007/asispiralgalaxyngc44143tz.jpg>
Test loaded no errors
Return echo as excepted


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Test #Ge5xobcodoB5

Test loaded no errors
Return echo as excepted


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm afraid to click on the portals..I mean pictures.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*So John,*

Why are you torturing us??? 
I got the grey to about 1/2 diameter.
There are no black dots.
If you look at the boxes the lines are parallel. Although they look like they slope.


What if the sun went out seven minutes ago??


----------

